# Polk Audio Rti100's ? Should i buy or pass????



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys i came across someone selling a pair of these Polk Audio Rti100 tower speakers.

From what i read researchng, i was gonna go tomorrow and give them a listen and if i like them try to negotiate a deal. I don't really need them, I have a Pair of Boston Acoustic VR1's that serve me just well.

BUt this is where my addiction to wanting more speakers comes into play. That's why i'm here now asking for advice.. if it wasn't for this site, i have no doubt i would probably buy them if they sounded good.

So please i need help to guide me in the right direction.

He want's $160 for the pair, says he lives in a condo and never pushed them hard., says he barely ever played them loud because of the neighbors.

I'm pretty sure i can get them for $100-$120 i'm a pretty good negotiator.

But seeing that i don't really need them, i only want to buy them if i'm getting a good deal and/or upgrade to my VR1's.

Please let me know what you think, any and all input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I recommend getting them from the guy & listening to them in your room. You will be able to compare their sound to your speakers accuratley that way. Rooms make a huge difference. Then if they sound better, get em!


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I used to own Polk speakers. They are easy to listen too, and a lot of people swear by them for the budget minded speaker. I agree with the above post, if there is anyway you can just set them up next to your current speakers and do a 'test' of sorts, you'll be able to know yourself whether or not they are better. The only way to know if you like them is if you can hear them in YOUR space.


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for your input guys, unfortunetly i can't bring them home to test, but i can test them at the sellers home.

I had an old Pair of Polf Audio Monitors, they were over 20 years old and sounded great. I paid $60 for the pair. Unfortunetly one fell victem to my sisters little son who poked holes in one of the speakers, actually i think it wasn't the speaker but the radiator. Honestly i don't have a clue what it's for but it looks like a speaker, anyways...

idk.. i don't really have the money to blow on Speakers, i don't really need them, but i would buy them if it's a good deal and/or if it's a good deal plus an upgrade.


----------

